# کل اللهجات: النهی



## Amirali1383koohi

السلام عليكم
أرجوكم يا أصدقائي أن تشرحوا لي فعل النهي في كل اللهجات العربية
شكرا سلفا


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
للنهي نستعمل (لا) الناهية قبل الفعل المضارع , فنقول مثلا:
لا تفعل , لا تكتب , لا تنظر ...
وأظن أن كل اللهجات العربية أو معظمها تستعمل هذه الصيغة لأجل النهي.
ولعلك تعني أفعال التحذير لا النهي.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا على التوضيح يا صديقي
سمعت في لبنان
!!ماتروح ع المدرسة متأخر
لكن سمعت ايضا
!!!لاتروح عالمدرسة متاخر
لماذا تستخدم "ما" و "لا "؟؟


----------



## Mejeed

في الفصحى وفي أكثر اللهجات تستعمل (لا) للنهي , وأما (ما) فالأصل أنها للنفي , ولكنها استخدمت للنهي في بعض اللهجات.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا علی التوضیحات


----------



## wriight

في لبنان نستخدم الحرف (ما) للنفي والنهي كليهما، فإذا رُفع الفعل التالي فكان منفيا وإذا نُصب ففاد النهي. أما حالتا الرفع والنصب فلا نحرك آخر الفعل لإظهارهما كما بالفصحى بل نسبقه بحرف (ب)، فيكون الفعل مرفوعا بوجود الباء ومنصوبا بغيابه. وحالة النصب العامية تفيد الجزم أيضا. إذًا تأتي الجملة (ما تروح) التي سمعتَها بمعنى (لا تذهبْ) وجملة (ما بِتروح) بمعنى (لا تذهبُ).

وهكذا بجميع لهجات الشام وغيرها لكن يبدل حرف (ما) بحرف (لا) ببعض هذا اللهجات


----------



## elroy

بالنسبة للهجات الشامية فلم أصادف استخدام "لا" للنهي إلا باللهجة السورية.

باللهجة الفلسطينية صيغ النهي ثلاث:

ما تروح
ما تروحش (وفي هذه الحالة تُلفظ "ما" على أن الألف فتحة، أي "مَ")
تروحش​


----------



## wriight

كتبتُ بوستي السابق مستعجلا ولم أراجعه إلا للتو حين بدا لي الكثير من الأخطاء  آمل أن أكون صححت معظمها بشكل مقبول

وحتى لم أذكر الشين! هل الشين بأي لهجة فلسطينية تحذف حرف العلة من الفعل الأجوف، أي الفعل المعتل الوسط؟ على حد علمي الشين اللبنانية إذا استُعملت ففعلَت كذلك: (شيء لا يُطاق) = (شي ما بيِنتَئش) بدلا من (ما بينتائش)، و(لا تذهبْ) = (ما ترُحش) بحذف الواو.


----------



## elroy

نعم، كذلك باللهجة الفلسطينية، تُلفظ "تْرُحِش" ولكنني كتبتها بالواو كما هو المعتاد. ونقول أيضًا "بِنْطَئِش" ولكنني أكتبها "بنطاقش".

إضافة: الآن تذكرت أن هناك من يلفظ "ما تروحش" بالواو، وأرجّح أن "ما بنطاقش" أيضًا يلفظها البعض بالألف.​


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا علی مساعدتکم


wriight said:


> في لبنان نستخدم الحرف (ما) للنفي والنهي كليهما، فإذا رُفع الفعل التالي فكان منفيا وإذا نُصب ففاد النهي. أما حالتا الرفع والنصب فلا نحرك آخر الفعل لإظهارهما كما بالفصحى بل نسبقه بحرف (ب)، فيكون الفعل مرفوعا بوجود الباء ومنصوبا بغيابه. وحالة النصب العامية تفيد الجزم أيضا. إذًا تأتي الجملة (ما تروح) التي سمعتَها بمعنى (لا تذهبْ) وجملة (ما بِتروح) بمعنى (لا تذهبُ).
> 
> وهكذا بجميع لهجات الشام وغيرها لكن يبدل حرف (ما) بحرف (لا) ببعض هذا اللهجات


شكرا على التوضيح


elroy said:


> بالنسبة للهجات الشامية فلم أصادف استخدام "لا" للنهي إلا باللهجة السورية.
> 
> باللهجة الفلسطينية صيغ النهي ثلاث:
> 
> ما تروح
> ما تروحش (وفي هذه الحالة تُلفظ "ما" على أن الألف فتحة، أي "مَ")
> تروحش​


شكرا لمساعدتك لكن عندي سؤال
اي منهما صحيح في النطق  ؟
تَروحش / تْروحش


----------



## elroy

تْروحش


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا یا صدیقی


----------



## Hemza

في المملكة المغربية توجد غالبا "ما" وأيضا "لا" للأمر. مثلا:

ما تمشيش
ما تمشي
لا تمشي

 لا يقال "لا تمشيش" فحرف الشين مضاف فقط عندما يستخدم ما.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا علی التوضیح و الافاده


----------

